# Iznajar



## vicstuspain (May 13, 2019)

Hi all! We (family with 3 young children) are actively looking to relocate to Spain in the next 12 months. Although we have friends in the Malaga area they are all near the coast, whereas we keep getting drawn inland especially Iznajar (although we’ve never been). Can I ask anyone living around that area - although we want to fully submerge into the Spanish life and putting kids into Spanish school - are there other British expats there that have school aged children? I’ve had my eye on a b&b in the area too for around 12 months and wonder what the market is like (whether this could be a small income coming in) whilst one of us finds work possibly in Malaga.


----------

